# Debussy Chamber Works



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Any opinions on some of the available recordings? Chandos, Delos, etc... I need a good performance of the trio for flute, viola and harp. Thanks!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know much, but I have taken great pleasure in this older Chandos disc for years:









Athena Ensemble


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the recording I have with the Melos Ensemble which I enjoy a lot. I can't really compare it to other performances though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Any opinions on some of the available recordings? Chandos, Delos, etc... I need a good performance of the trio for flute, viola and harp. Thanks!


I have a particular affection for this recording (nothing to do with the musicianship and quality of recording), but there is a personal connection for me, in that I know the flautist. 
http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=1657906


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Can there be a more damning praise?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Any opinions on some of the available recordings? Chandos, Delos, etc... I need a good performance of the trio for flute, viola and harp. Thanks!


Do you object to historic sound?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Do you object to historic sound?


As long as it's not super scratchy 1920s stuff. Bill McGLaughlin of Exploring music played a great recording of the trio with a violist who was a former member of the NYP. I forget his name.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

starthrower said:


> As long as it's not super scratchy 1920s stuff. Bill McGLaughlin of Exploring music played a great recording of the trio with a violist who was a former member of the NYP. I forget his name.


Check the one with Moyse, Ginot and Laskine.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I got a gift card, so I splurged and got the Delos 3 disc set.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Boston symphony Chamber Players.


----------

